# Which SEC team loses in week 1?



## BuckNasty83 (May 1, 2016)

Some interesting Match-ups. I didn't know,  or had completely forgot Bama is playing USC. It's about time they add some strength to their schedule,  but too bad USC is down. Kiffin will want to show out for this one,  but I hope it backfires

Auburn and Clemson is interesting. Too bad Gus ain't had them playing like he did as OC.

Ole Miss and FSU is another interesting match-up. I'd have to go with OM on this one. 
But could see it going either way. 

UNC and UGA could be intersting. Both will probably be breaking in new qbs and should both be depending on the run game. Will Chubb be back for this? If so,  I'll give the edge to the Dawgs, though Sony ain't bad at all. Ga better not sleep on this team.  With 15 starter's returning, they've had plenty of time to gel as a unit. 

LSU and Wisky is a toss up in my opinion

What's yalls thoughts on these match-ups? Some could be epic, if both were their formers. Should be good football either way

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/sec-teams-likely-lose-week-1/


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

you must not have watched much football last year. Your comments reinforce the term "stupid vol" that i have heard on here so often.


----------



## MudDucker (May 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you must not have watched much football last year. Your comments reinforce the term "stupid vol" that i have heard on here so often.



That is going to leave a mark!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

I think USCe loses to Vanderbilt and I think the Vols lose to Appalachian State..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Some interesting Match-ups. I didn't know,  or had completely forgot Bama is playing USC. It's about time they add some strength to their schedule,



That's it, you win!!!!

The prize for the ultimate in ignorant statements on the PF. Oh Wait!!!! You're correct. We had the Vols on our schedule last year so it was a cushy cake walk.

Bama had the #1 toughest schedule in the nation, but just as with debating liberal democrats, don't let facts get in your way. 

https://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/schedule-strength-by-other

Good thing Tennessee's level of play is not commensurate with the intelligence of their fans.

Regardless, because of this brilliant revelation by the Vol's spokesman I'm gonna say that App State totally embarrasses the Vols on opening day.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 2, 2016)

Yall just tring to figure out my picks for week juan. 

Lols


----------



## AccUbonD (May 2, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Bump





Can't use TTT???


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's it, you win!!!!
> 
> The prize for the ultimate in ignorant statements on the PF. Oh Wait!!!! You're correct. We had the Vols on our schedule last year so it was a cushy cake walk.
> 
> ...



vols are to ignorant to comprehend facts. He probably forgot that bama won the national title playing the toughest schedule; with the greatest back in sec history who also won the Heisman.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> with the greatest back in sec history


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

> Which SEC team loses in week 1?



If this was Jeopardy, that would be the $100 clue.

What is Ole Miss, Alex?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



so sad really that you cant embrace history and accept change.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can't use TTT???



thats because his reader/typist Rosita thinks it means Tacos, Tacos, Tacos.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 2, 2016)

Sounds like a bunch of guacamole to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> vols are to ignorant to comprehend facts. He probably forgot that bama won the national title playing the toughest schedule; with the greatest back in sec history who also won the Heisman.



Minor details that must have assuredly been a fabrication as it is seen from the ethereal world of sprites, fairies and unicorns up in the Knoxville Fern Gully.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 2, 2016)

Well to attempt a legitimate sports discussion and not contribute to the daily middle school boys club id say ole miss auburn and uga as losers bama and lsu as winners week 1.


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well to attempt a legitimate sports discussion and not contribute to the daily middle school boys club id say ole miss auburn and uga as losers bama and lsu as winners week 1.



You could be right but not because you are smart.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well to attempt a legitimate sports discussion and not contribute to the daily middle school boys club id say ole miss auburn and uga as losers bama and lsu as winners week 1.



There will be no legitimate sports discussion in this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> There will be no legitimate sports discussion in this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!



even when you use actual historical facts that just occured this past season, you have both dog and vol deniers in this thread who cant accept reality and actual filmed and documented history.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> even when you use actual historical facts that just occured this past season, you have both dog and vol deniers in this thread who cant accept reality and actual filmed and documented history.



Dawgs?? 

Elfiii, I see 6 is hitting the bottle early again..


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> There will be no legitimate sports discussion in this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!



There never has been. I see no reason for it to start now. We're on a winning streak.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's it, you win!!!!
> 
> The prize for the ultimate in ignorant statements on the PF. Oh Wait!!!! You're correct. We had the Vols on our schedule last year so it was a cushy cake walk.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong,  but I believe that is based off how the opponents performed the year before, therefore it is a bit skewed and misleading. But if not,  it would make sense for yall to have the toughest schedule.  Playing in the SEC alone,is a tougher rd than anyone outside the SEC. Given the West has been loaded, then throw in the SECCG, the playoffs, and the NCG, I guess it would end up there. Take off the SECCG,  Take off the playoff game,  and take off the NCG. Your biggest game is Wisconsin. 

Shoot... we played yall,  Oklahoma and fla too and play in the SEC, but it had us at 12? Riiight


So like i said,  Bama hardly ever adds real competition. Going back to 2008 yall have added weak opponents like,  VT, Clemson, Penn State, Duke, Michigan and West Virginia. And the wimpiest of wimpy cupcakes. Like Western Carolina, Colorado and yall are playing some of the 2 or more times.  Home and homes with cupcakes? 

Tennessee has added home and homes with teams like ND, Cal, UCLA, Oregon, Oklahoma and for once this year we have a manageable VT. GT next year, but then we've got home and homes with Ohio State coming up. 

I'm not alone when I say this.  Bama has been needing to beef up its schedule for a long time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I could be wrong,  but I believe that is based off how the opponents performed the year before, therefore it is a bit skewed and misleading. But if not,  it would make sense for yall to have the toughest schedule.  Playing in the SEC alone,is a tougher rd than anyone outside the SEC. Given the West has been loaded, then throw in the SECCG, the playoffs, and the NCG, I guess it would end up there. Take off the SECCG, which we play UF yearly.  Take off the playoff game,  and take off the NCG. Your biggest game is Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> So like i said,  Bama hardly ever adds real competition. Going back to 2008 yall have added weak opponents like,  VT, Clemson, Penn State, Duke, Michigan and West Virginia. And the wimpiest of wimpy cupcakes. Like Western Carolina, Colorado and yall are playing some of the 2 or more times.  Home and homes with cupcakes?
> ...


I really can't believe you typed that diatribe after I even provided a link for you to see the evidence. 

You could be wrong? Really?? You think????

Really dude. Close your mouth and breath through your nose.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

elfiii said:


> There never has been. I see no reason for it to start now. We're on a winning streak.



daily legitimatesportsdiscussionsux


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So like i said,  Bama hardly ever adds real competition. Going back to 2008 yall have added weak opponents like,  VT, Clemson, Penn State, Duke, Michigan and West Virginia. And the wimpiest of wimpy cupcakes. Like Western Carolina, Colorado and yall are playing some of the 2 or more times.  Home and homes with cupcakes?
> 
> Tennessee has added home and homes with teams like ND, Cal, UCLA, Oregon, Oklahoma and for once this year we have a manageable VT. GT next year, but then we've got home and homes with Ohio State coming up.
> 
> I'm not alone when I say this.  Bama has been needing to beef up its schedule for a long time.



You realize that Bama's schedule would look alot tougher if it was....say.......Tennessee playing that schedule.

That's like saying "Bama loses to teams they should beat (like Ole Miss)".  I say, "Show me the team Bama is supposed to lose to."


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I really can't believe you typed that diatribe after I even provided a link for you to see the evidence.
> 
> You could be wrong? Really?? You think????
> 
> Really dude. Close your mouth and breath through your nose.



I don't know if you think your more gifted than you are, and your weak supposed insults, are infact insulting? But your not. OF COURSE a POST SEASON schedule will SKEW IT. 

As I said take off the extra games, yall have nothing.  Go compare REGULAR season schedule team rankings then show the avg of winning% how those teams fared and their schedules.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I don't know if you think your more gifted than you are, and your weak supposed insults, are intact insulting? But your not. OF COURSE a POST SEASON schedule will SKEW IT.
> 
> As I said take off the extra games, yall have nothing.  Go compare REGULAR season schedule team rankings then show the avg of winning% how those teams fared and their schedules.



So, you're the NCAA genius and the folks at TeamRankings.com are idiots. Got it. Sorry for the mistake.
You wouldn't happened to be double registered as ripplerider would you?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You realize that Bama's schedule would look alot tougher if it was....say.......Tennessee playing that schedule.
> 
> That's like saying "Bama loses to teams they should beat (like Ole Miss)".  I say, "Show me the team Bama is supposed to lose to."



 I'm talking OOC games. They should be playing Oklahomas, Ohio States, Oregons.  Otherwise they share the same schedule as everyone else in the west,  but with inferior opponents. They play us yearly,  we've been down,  they've been UP. So even their cross division rival has been easy. Throw in their 3 cupcakes OOC ( Out of Conference ) games and how is that the #1 toughest schedule?  IT'S NOT.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So, you're the NCAA genius and the folks at TeamRankings.com are idiots. Got it. Sorry for the mistake.
> You wouldn't happened to be double registered as ripplerider would you?



I'm beginning to see some illiteracy here. . Would your other name happen to be BrowningSlayer? Very,  very similar personalites, except your confused between UGA and UA. You are Slayers alerter ego trying to pick a winner


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm beginning to see some illiteracy here. . Would your other name happen to be BrowningSlayer? Very,  very similar *personalites*, except your confused between UGA and UA. You are Slayers alerter ego trying to pick a winner



Naw, if I were Slayer I'd just come right out and tell you Vols suck. However, if you wish to follow up on such accusations, spell check would be a great place to start.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm beginning to see some illiteracy here. . Would your other name happen to be BrowningSlayer? Very,  very similar personalites, except your confused between UGA and UA. You are Slayers alerter ego trying to pick a winner



Me too!!   You actually believe what you are typing, don't you?  

Alterer? 

It's Alter Ego.. 

How can he be confused? Bama lost 1 game last year and then went on to win the National Title? How is that confusing? The only one that is confused, is you! You claim that Tennessee are world beaters and can beat anyone.. Yet, you've been down for, I don't know.. A decade or more? Have yet to win ANYTHING! Your biggest accomplishment in the last 10 plus years is you actually won 9 games last year!! WOOHOO!! 

UT is about as relevant as the selfies I see around here..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Personalities happy? Forbid anyone have a typo


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Personalities happy? Forbid anyone have a typo




Maybe, you shouldn't point someone else's.. 



> I'm beginning to see some illiteracy here.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Alterer?
> 
> It's Alter Ego..
> 
> ...



Wow, you both just corrected a typo too. I'm sorry, Slayer, or Miguel, or which ever one you are.  I will not use swipe, so that I come across clear and words aren't auto corrected, to be words their not. You once asked why,  I edited my posts. There you have it.  My phone and auto correct are as stupid and worthless, as you believe everyone else,  but yourselves to be. 

If your referring to the picture of me and my wife, that is not a selfie. A selfie is when a person, or people take a pic of themselves. Or your bashing others for being proud of their kill, catch, and or families?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wow, you both just corrected a typo too. I'm sorry, Slayer, or Miguel, or which ever one you are.  I will not use swipe, so that I come across clear and words aren't auto corrected, to be words their not. You once asked why,  I edited my posts. There you have it.  My phone and auto correct are as stupid and worthless, as you believe everyone else,  but yourselves to be.
> 
> If your referring to the picture of me and my wife, that is not a selfie. A selfie is when a person, or people take a pic of themselves. Or your bashing others for being proud of their kill, catch, and or families?



So, it's the phone's fault you don't know how to spell?  

How can a phone be stupid? It's just a piece of metal with no brain that is being told what to do by you.. 

Not bashing at all. Just pointing out our last selfie taking guy on here also had a problem with spelling and would tell us how stupid we were..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, it's the phone's fault you don't know how to spell?
> 
> How can a phone be stupid? It's just a piece of metal with no brain that is being told what to do by you..
> 
> Not bashing at all. Just pointing out our last selfie taking guy on here also had a problem with spelling and would tell us how stupid we were..



I use swipe a lot, it will change words,  which you meant to be another word.  Like as, becomes add


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 2, 2016)

Auburn, Ole Miss

Possibly Lsu


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2016)

Gosh, I thought this thread was about which SEC teams would lose in week 1. Next thing I know we're talking illiteracy, typos and swipe, whatever that is. Talk about a thread going full moron!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Auburn, Ole Miss
> 
> Possibly Lsu



Quit trying to get back on topic !!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Gosh, I thought this thread was about which SEC teams would lose in week 1. Next thing I know we're talking illiteracy, typos and swipe, whatever that is. Talk about a thread going full moron!



It's the alter egos main purposes in life


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Talk about a thread going full moron!



This is different from any other thread, how?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Personalities happy? Forbid anyone have a typo



you need to hire a better reader/typist.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

i agree with Toyota 4x4 earlier post that he abruptlty deleted. He stated the vols will lose 4 games this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> This is different from any other thread, how?



if this thread was about how awesome kirby smart is elfiii wouldnt be so negative. he usually waits to thursday to go full thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Talk about a thread going full moron!



Isn't that the case with EVERY thread started by a Vol..


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 2, 2016)

"Ole Miss and FSU is another interesting match-up. I'd have to go with OM on this one. 
But could see it going either way. "

I guarantee you Vegas and every prognosticator that doesn't work for the SEC network will not agree with you. Now you're an SEC guy so you may not be aware what FSU is bringing back. If you are confident about this pick you need to put some serious money down. You could make a fortune. FSU will be low double digit favorites in this game. FSU will be in Orlando and Dalvin Cook will be healthy. A defense full of future NFL players.
It will be considered a pretty big upset if OM wins. Not saying it won't happen. But looking at the two teams and what Ol Miss lost and what FSU has, I don't see Ol Miss winning this game.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

ole miss wins this one.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's it, you win!!!!
> 
> The prize for the ultimate in ignorant statements on the PF. Oh Wait!!!! You're correct. We had the Vols on our schedule last year so it was a cushy cake walk.
> 
> ...


Hey Miguel,
That's my line! 
Been using it to describe you SEC boys for a long time now! 
I agree BTW. I'd as soon waste my time looking for a deer lease in NYC as trying to have an intellegent conversation with a lib. They have been trained to be incapable of even considering someone else might have an opinion other than theirs. If so, the person is a bigit, homophobe, hate mongor, or ubsophisticated.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Hey Miguel,
> That's my line!
> Been using it to describe you SEC boys for a long time now!
> I agree BTW. I'd as soon waste my time looking for a deer lease in NYC as trying to have an intellegent conversation with a lib. They have been trained to be incapable of even considering someone else might have an opinion other than theirs. If so, the person is a bigit, homophobe, hate mongor, or ubsophisticated.



I bet you've been called an SEC Hater, haven't you?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> "Ole Miss and FSU is another interesting match-up. I'd have to go with OM on this one.
> But could see it going either way. "
> 
> I guarantee you Vegas and every prognosticator that doesn't work for the SEC network will not agree with you. Now you're an SEC guy so you may not be aware what FSU is bringing back. If you are confident about this pick you need to put some serious money down. You could make a fortune. FSU will be low double digit favorites in this game. FSU will be in Orlando and Dalvin Cook will be healthy. A defense full of future NFL players.
> It will be considered a pretty big upset if OM wins. Not saying it won't happen. But looking at the two teams and what Ol Miss lost and what FSU has, I don't see Ol Miss winning this game.



Vegas is right a lot,  but their was a ton of upsets last year that even they wouldn't have predicted. Memphis beating Ole Miss. Ole Miss beating Bama. Texas beating Oklahoma, GT and FSU, Citadel over USC.. Anything can happen on game day.  Besides Ole Miss has recruited well and should have a stud QB,but we'll see.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Vegas is right a lot,  but their was a ton of upsets last year that even they wouldn't have predicted. Memphis beating Ole Miss. Ole Miss beating Bama. Texas beating Oklahoma, GT and FSU, Citadel over USC.. Anything can happen on game day.  Besides Ole Miss has recruited well and should have a stud QB,but we'll see.



You mean the stud qb that left Clemson because he couldn't out Cole Stoudt?  

Ole Miss has recruited well, but FSU has recruited better.  That's OK, though keep feeding from that SEC trough.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean the stud qb that left Clemson because he couldn't out Cole Stoudt?
> 
> Ole Miss has recruited well, but FSU has recruited better.  That's OK, though keep feeding from that SEC trough.



The same could have been said about Russell Wilson and many others. I'm not an SEC Homer.  I love to see other SEC teams lose.  I only care about their record if it benefits UT. Ex: Them being ranked,  us beating them.  Otherwise,  I don't care what happens. You think I rooted for Bama to win the NC? Or UGA to beat Penn State in their bowl game?


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The same could have been said about Russell Wilson and many others. I'm not an SEC Homer.  I love to see other SEC teams lose.  I only care about their record if it benefits UT. Ex: Them being ranked,  us beating them.  Otherwise,  I don't care what happens. You think I rooted for Bama to win the NC? Or UGA to beat Penn State in their bowl game?



I hate to break it to you, but Russell Wilson was better at NC State than he was at Wisconsin.  He didn't sit behind anyone, but you're welcome to try to come up with another example.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Point is, transfers are not doomed


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Point is, transfers are not doomed



Depends on why they transfer.  They also are very rarely Stud QB's.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 2, 2016)

Yall hold on for a few seconds.still holding. Yall make me....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Jacob Coker

Here's some more

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2014/01/qbs_who_made_impact_as_transfe.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Tar Heels suck too. UGA is going to beat them like a Vols girlfriend on opening game.


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if this thread was about how awesome kirby smart is elfiii wouldnt be so negative. he usually waits to thursday to go full thug.



RONG thug! Kirby ain't so awesome until he proves he's awesome. I been down this road lots and lots of times and I kicked my Hopium habit before Hopium habits were cool.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If your referring to the picture of me and my wife, that is not a selfie. A selfie is when a person, or people take a pic of themselves.



$10 says you own a "selfie stick"..

Tell me I'm wrong..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> $10 says you own a "selfie stick"..
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong..



Your wrong.


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2016)

Triple T's


----------



## across the river (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean the stud qb that left Clemson because he couldn't out Cole Stoudt?
> 
> Ole Miss has recruited well, but FSU has recruited better.  That's OK, though keep feeding from that SEC trough.



Where do you guys get this stuff from.  Chad Kelly was kicked off of the team at Clemson.   He  didn't leave because he was behind Cole, because he wasn't.  He was ranked much higher than Cole coming out of high school, and he would have beaten him out had he stayed.  He went to a JUCO in Mississippi and won a national championship for them his first year.  He is ranked in the top realm of quarterbacks for next years draft behind only Deshaun Watson and Brad Kaya on the majority of peoples boards.  Depending on his year, he could easily go in the first round.  Cole was an undrafted free agent that was release before he saw camp.  He is now coaching somewhere.  Chad Kelly wasn't beat out by Cole.  I don't follow Clemson or Ole Miss, and I know that.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2016)

across the river said:


> Where do you guys get this stuff from.  Chad Kelly was kicked off of the team at Clemson.   He  didn't leave because he was behind Cole, because he wasn't.  He was ranked much higher than Cole coming out of high school, and he would have beaten him out had he stayed.  He went to a JUCO in Mississippi and won a national championship for them his first year.  He is ranked in the top realm of quarterbacks for next years draft behind only Deshaun Watson and Brad Kaya on the majority of peoples boards.  Depending on his year, he could easily go in the first round.  Cole was an undrafted free agent that was release before he saw camp.  He is now coaching somewhere.  Chad Kelly wasn't beat out by Cole.  I don't follow Clemson or Ole Miss, and I know that.



you sir are correct.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your wrong.



PM me your address. I'll throw ya $10. Heck, I might go buy a selfie stick..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> PM me your address. I'll throw ya $10. Heck, I might go buy a selfie stick..



Don't buy him any weapons with a woman in his life.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Jacob Coker
> 
> Here's some more
> 
> http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2014/01/qbs_who_made_impact_as_transfe.html



Coker was no stud qb. 

I guess you think Trent Dilfer should be in the Hall of Fame, too.

You had to Google to find a handful of transfer qb's who has success.  Kinda proves my point.  Of course, if recent history is any indicator, it's a point you'll miss terribly.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 3, 2016)

across the river said:


> He  didn't leave because he was behind Cole, because he wasn't.  He was ranked much higher than Cole coming out of high school, and he would have beaten him out had he stayed.



You're right.  I forgot he was kicked off, because he was a crybaby who was unwilling accest the fact that he was behind Stoudt on the depth chart.



> Confronted about it two days later by Clemson coach Dabo Swinney and offensive coordinator Chad Morris in Swinney’s office, *Kelly flipped out again and was unwilling to accept the fact that Stoudt most likely would enter fall camp as the starter.*


http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/ole-miss-football/the-chad-kelly-story/


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> PM me your address. I'll throw ya $10. Heck, I might go buy a selfie stick..



yes. please pm your address.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yes. please pm your address.



What.. I can sign him up and send him all kind's of stuff..


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What.. I can sign him up and send him all kind's of stuff..



i did that to my 5th favorite BIL about 10 yrs ago. Boy needed a garbage bag every time he went to his mailbox.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i did that to my 5th favorite BIL about 10 yrs ago. Boy needed a garbage bag every time he went to his mailbox.



Imagine what I would do to a Vol..


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2016)

not far off the mark for a vol.


----------



## Throwback (May 3, 2016)

Alabama plays USC. 

PAC 12 gets to show its stuff.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Coker was no stud qb.
> 
> I guess you think Trent Dilfer should be in the Hall of Fame, too.
> 
> You had to Google to find a handful of transfer qb's who has success.  Kinda proves my point.  Of course, if recent history is any indicator, it's a point you'll miss terribly.


I didn't have to Google,  just showing you a few names. Coker wasn't a stud,  he didn't need to be,  he only needed to manage games. We're talking about transfers having success here,  not transfers becoming Heisman winners.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I didn't have to Google,  just showing you a few names. Coker wasn't a stud,  he didn't need to be,  he only needed to manage games. We're talking about transfers having success here,  not transfers becoming Heisman winners.



So, I guess you just knew that url you linked off the top of your head?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> So, I guess you just knew that url you linked off the top of your head?



Psssh. Yeah,  man, I'm good like that. You know exactly what I meant


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Psssh. Yeah,  man, I'm good like that. You know exactly what I meant



I'm not even sure you know what you mean.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm not even sure you know what you mean.



A couple you know who's will be in to answer that for you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> A couple you know who's will be in to answer that for you



DawgPound? That you dude?


----------



## elfiii (May 3, 2016)

So my understanding is we are no longer talking about which SEC teams will get beat in week 1. We're now talking about recruiting and selfie sticks. Is that my understanding?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> So my understanding is we are no longer talking about which SEC teams will get beat in week 1. We're now talking about recruiting and selfie sticks. Is that my understanding?



Close, but you've missed a couple of the subtle nuances.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> So my understanding is we are no longer talking about which SEC teams will get beat in week 1. We're now talking about recruiting and selfie sticks. Is that my understanding?



fsu loses week 1. The vols suck. Bama wins it all again this year, and selfie sticks are for......vain people.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and selfie sticks are for......vain people.



Or folks married to "The 9th Wonder of The World"..


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2016)

browning slayer said:


> or folks married to "the 9th wonder of the world"..



???


----------



## bullgator (May 4, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Yall just tring to figure out my picks for week juan.
> 
> Lols



Sure....share some insight for week uno.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 4, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Sure....share some insight for week uno.



Kopy u.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 4, 2016)

Heck. I couldn't tell u when week one is. Or who playing who.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> So my understanding is we are no longer talking about which SEC teams will get beat in week 1. We're now talking about recruiting and selfie sticks. Is that my understanding?



The usual......


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 4, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> The usual......



 Now that's funny


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> The usual......



Admit it.  You have the best job of any mod or admin.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Heck. I couldn't tell u when week one is. Or who playing who.



Even better.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 5, 2016)

vols suck


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 6, 2016)

Early line on Ole Miss has them an 8.5 point dog.


----------



## Amoo (May 7, 2016)

3 SEC teams will lose OOC games week 1


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> There will be no legitimate sports discussion in this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!



There rarely is. Embarrassment to the forum


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2016)

I know its not the usual post, but thought i'd try to give it some thought and see if an actual discussion could start.
My thoughts as of right now....

The ENTIRE SEC schedule for week one:


Auburn vs. Clemson
I'm an SEC homer, but i see no way for Auburn to even stay close in this one.
CLEMSON

Ole Miss vs. Florida State
This ought to be a good one and really too close to call right now.
EVEN

Georgia vs. North Carolina
Two good teams but UGA has a new coach and a new attitude. May be closer than expected as UNC returns a ton of talent too.
GEORGIA

LSU vs. Wisconsin
Fournette's back and so is Les. However, the corndogs haven't found a consistent passing attack in the last two years and basically are one dimensional. Look for LSU  to have all their hopes pinned on Leonard. Lambeau Field should be pretty much awash in Wisky colors, but Wisconsin will be starting a new QB. Might come down to a field goal.
LSU

Alabama vs. USCw
New QB's for both, but The Tide is coming back reloaded. The Trojans have had a series of coaching setbacks and some fairly inconsistent play. Look for Lane and Nick to have this one dialed in.
ALABAMA 

Texas A&M vs. UCLA
Kevin Sumlin cancels out any good that John Chavis can muster up. The Aggies are gonna be putrid this year.
UCLA


Mizzou vs. West Virginia
WVU is pretty consistent and Mizzou is a total overhaul in progress under DC made HC Barry Odom. Playing at WVU should give the Mountaineers an even bigger edge.
WEST VIRGINIA

USCe vs. Vandy
This game will probably be a lot scrappier than expected. I see Bubbles Muschamp going back to Carolina with his first loss as head corch. 
VANDY 

Tennessee vs. App. State
The giant killers come to Neyland Stadium. Still riding high on the massive upset of Michigan. The only problem is that this isn't 2007 any more and App. State( despite only 2 losses last year) will be in way over their head.
TENNESSEE

Arky vs. Louisiana Tech
cupcake with sprinkles.
ARKY

Kentucky vs. Southern Miss
More sprinkles.
KENTUCKY

Miss. State vs. South Alabama
Sprinkles plus jelly filling.
MISS. STATE

Florida vs. UMass
A dozen glazed chocolate for the Gators.
FLORIDA


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> USCw vs. Vandy
> This game will probably be a lot scrappier than expected. I see Bubbles Muschamp going back to Carolina with his first loss as head corch.
> VANDY


I agree on Vandy winning this one, but it's gonna be against USCe.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I agree on Vandy winning this one, but it's gonna be against USCe.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2016)

Amoo said:


> 3 SEC teams will lose OOC games week 1



I got to agree but I could also see them winning all of them.

The 1st 4 game on Roberts list could go either way and should be good games.


----------



## Amoo (May 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I got to agree but I could also see them winning all of them.
> 
> The 1st 4 game on Roberts list could go either way and should be good games.



only 1 of mine came from those first few, but I agree they could all go either way.


----------



## elfiii (May 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I know its not the usual post, but thought i'd try to give it some thought and see if an actual discussion could start.
> My thoughts as of right now....
> 
> The ENTIRE SEC schedule for week one:
> ...



Leonard's Losers!^ Great commentary Robert!

I disagree on the UGA UNC match up. This will be Smart's first game as an HC and first game for the team under Smart. New offensive and defensive scheme plus it's not likely Chubb will see any playing time if any. I expect miscues, mistakes and confusion. It's like yanking the tried and true 396 out of the Monte Carlo SS, dropping in a brand new 427 and immediately taking it out for a road test. "What was that noise?" "We broke sumpn'."

The good news is the coaches and players will learn fast from their mistakes and Week 2 will look much improved (I hope).

I don't expect much out of the Dawgs this year. It takes more to build "The Process" than a G Day game and a few weeks practice before the season opener. Dawgs go 6-6, maybe 7-5 this year. You heard it here first folks.

UNC - L
Nicholls State - W (Duh!)
Big Mo - Toss Up
Ole Miss - L
10-R-C - L (Dailyvolsux)
USCe - W
The Karmadores - W
GATA - Heartbreaking L (Dailygatorssux)
Kaintuck - W
The Barn - Toss Up
UL Cajuns - W (Duh!)
The Bees - W


----------



## Matthew6 (May 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Leonard's Losers!^ Great commentary Robert!
> 
> I disagree on the UGA UNC match up. This will be Smart's first game as an HC and first game for the team under Smart. New offensive and defensive scheme plus it's not likely Chubb will see any playing time if any. I expect miscues, mistakes and confusion. It's like yanking the tried and true 396 out of the Monte Carlo SS, dropping in a brand new 427 and immediately taking it out for a road test. "What was that noise?" "We broke sumpn'."
> 
> ...



but........... slayer says the dawgs win it all this year.


----------



## elfiii (May 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> but........... slayer says the dawgs win it all this year.



Slayer says that every year. One of these years he's going to be right. Then what will everybody say?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Slayer says that every year. One of these years he's going to be right. Then what will everybody say?



The odds were against us?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Slayer says that every year. One of these years he's going to be right. Then what will everybody say?


Pick one:
"Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then."
"Throw enough lead out there and you'll hit something eventually."
"Dadblame mormons."
"I thought he was banned years ago?"


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Slayer says that every year. One of these years he's going to be right. Then what will everybody say?



Goodbye sports forum as it would be even more unbearable to visit here.


----------



## BrotherBadger (May 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I hate to break it to you, but Russell Wilson was better at NC State than he was at Wisconsin.  He didn't sit behind anyone, but you're welcome to try to come up with another example.



Based on what? Because statistically Wilson was much better at Wisconsin.

Wilson at Wisconsin: 72% completion pct, 10.3 Yards per attempt, Career high in TDs(despite passing less) and only 4 INTs. His QB Rating was 191.8. He averaged 9.1 yards per play.

Wilson at NCST: 57.8% Completion pct, 7.2 Yards per attempt, he had double digit INTs his last two seasons and his QB rating was 135.5. He averaged 6.2 per play while at NC St.


The only areas where he was better at NC St was he had 400 more yards passing his Jr year, but he also threw the ball 216 more times that season. 

The other being he had 3 more rushing TDs his jr year, but he also had double the rushing attempts.

Wilson was leaps and bounds better at Wisconsin.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 12, 2016)

That just shows me that the big10 is the weakest conference. Looks like they are a lot weaker than the acc based on his stats..


----------



## elfiii (May 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Goodbye sports forum as it would be even more unbearable to visit here.



Things are looking up already.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 12, 2016)

Its not good actually. And this place will dry up if it continues I bet. You cant have an actual football discussion here. Heaven forbid you are not a fan of uga as then you really cant have a real discussion or try to. Just getting stupider.


----------



## elfiii (May 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its not good actually. And this place will dry up if it continues I bet. You cant have an actual football discussion here. Heaven forbid you are not a fan of uga as then you really cant have a real discussion or try to. Just getting stupider.



The only people beat on harder than 10-r-c fans in this forum are UGA fans and Madsnooker and he doesn't even deserve it.

FSU fans get what they earn.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 12, 2016)

I get the raggin that's men and sports lol. What gets me is if I started a legit football thread about a topic I was really wanting to discuss with yall it would be turned into a poo slinging contest by the monkeys in here by at least reply 4. The pf stays on topic for the most part at least lol.


----------



## elfiii (May 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The pf stays on topic for the most part at least lol.





I have been a moderator of that forum going on 9 years. I can count the number of threads that stayed on topic during that time on 2 fingers but I couldn't find them if my life depended on it. That forum is the poster child for ADD.

The only forum on this entire board that stays on topic is the On Topic forum and it's highly service intensive. Everything else is a free for all.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 12, 2016)

BrotherBadger said:


> Based on what? Because statistically Wilson was much better at Wisconsin.
> 
> Wilson at Wisconsin: 72% completion pct, 10.3 Yards per attempt, Career high in TDs(despite passing less) and only 4 INTs. His QB Rating was 191.8. He averaged 9.1 yards per play.
> 
> ...



Wilson was surrounded by a lot better talent at Wisconsin.  He had to carry those NC State teams.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its not good actually. And this place will dry up if it continues I bet. You cant have an actual football discussion here. Heaven forbid you are not a fan of uga as then you really cant have a real discussion or try to. Just getting stupider.



Just try to comment while Slayer and 6 aren't logged in....which is never.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Just try to comment while Slayer and 6 aren't logged in....which is never.



I have and then slayer pops in the next morning at 5am to show off his muscles and the pics of him killing Kodiak bears with his fist. Then 6 comes in like like the little brother saying YEAHHHH HE TOLD YOU!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Just try to comment while Slayer and 6 aren't logged in....which is never.





toyota4x4h said:


> I have and then slayer pops in the next morning at 5am to show off his muscles and the pics of him killing Kodiak bears with his fist. Then 6 comes in like like the little brother saying YEAHHHH HE TOLD YOU!



I think y'all have a man crush on Slayer and 6.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think y'all have a man crush on Slayer and 6.



It would blow your mind.  Thugs need love, too.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The only people beat on harder than 10-r-c fans in this forum are UGA fans and Madsnooker and he doesn't even deserve it.
> 
> FSU fans get what they earn.



yankee sympathizer.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Just try to comment while Slayer and 6 aren't logged in....which is never.



thug wannabee.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> thug wannabee.



Did your dad slayer let you have the computer for awhile this morning?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

Looks like the Gators are gonna have a rough year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like the Gators are gonna have a rough year.



Yep.





That's a safety (albeit Derwin James) blowing up a Gata RT.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Goodbye sports forum as it would be even more unbearable to visit here.



vols just existing, make this place unbearable at times.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 16, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Slayer says that every year. One of these years he's going to be right. Then what will everybody say?





BuckNasty83 said:


> The odds were against us?





rhbama3 said:


> Pick one:
> "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then."
> "Throw enough lead out there and you'll hit something eventually."
> "Dadblame mormons."
> "I thought he was banned years ago?"





toyota4x4h said:


> Goodbye sports forum as it would be even more unbearable to visit here.



Hmmmm.. GO DAWGS 2016!!



elfiii said:


> Things are looking up already.




I'll go with "Dadblame Mormons"... 

And "WHEN" the Dawgs win the National Title, this place will be unbearable and might end of getting a few members banned..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> this place will be unbearable and might end of getting a few members banned..



Won't that be schweet?


----------



## Amoo (May 17, 2016)

Ya'll don't gotta worry bout the Dawgs winning a national title till I start picking em to win close games and that ain't gonna be this year.  Gotta get my free points from you guys where I can take em.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Ya'll don't gotta worry bout the Dawgs winning a national title till I start picking em to win close games and that ain't gonna be this year.  Gotta get my free points from you guys where I can take em.



good point Amoo. elfiiii seems to be the only realist in dog nation at 6-6 unlike Slayer,   Still i can see a 10 win season, including a bowl win over a nebraska or Penn St. if chubb stays healthy with adequate qb play from the savior.


----------

